# USS Massachusetts



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok everyone, I boat out of Destin Pass so I don't for the most part have to worry about the USS Massachusetts (Mass) but I've read enough on this forum to wonder why doesn't anyone do something about it?

What I mean is would it be that hard to mark it better than it already is? I've been in a lot of places where PVC Pipe marked underwater dangers placed by your average boater so with all the skilled people that are members of this forum why hasn't anyone devised a plan to mark thedangerous parts of the Mass better with something cheap like PVC? This forum has divers and skilled craftmen as members so why couldn't the forum devise a plan to solve the problem without it costing much at all other than time and effort? I mean PVC scrap can be found all over the place and it's cheap to buy if it came to that.

Sorry I don't want to offend anyone, just thought I'd throw it out there. I'm not familiar with the situation other than what I have read on this forum so maybe it'sa harder task than I envision and if it is I'm suremore than one of you willenlighten me! Hey, maybe we could make it the first official raising of the PFF Flag! Yes I'd be willing to help if others decided to take on this challenge! :letsdrink


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

maybe a bouy:bowdown


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (3/10/2010)*maybe a bouy:bowdown


My suggestion for the PVC pipe is because I imagine that there is more than just one part of it that needs to be marked. Somebody new to the area going for their first drive in the gulf on calm summer day may not have a clue that it's there and would just drive to the left or right of a buoy and still hit part of it. White PVC seems to be the universal boating sign that there is something dangerous near the surface of the water so stay far away from it IMO.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

The problems BEGIN with the fact that it's part of Gulf Islands National Seashore and is designated an undersea sanctuary. They aren't going to let anyone strap or bolt anything on the wreck...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *FishinFreak (3/10/2010)*The problems BEGIN with the fact that it's part of Gulf Islands National Seashore and is designated an undersea sanctuary. They aren't going to let anyone strap or bolt anything on the wreck...


Then THEY should mark it better or get a good warning about the lawsuit they'll face when someone hits it in a small boat and gets killed. Are THEY going to run out and stop someone from trying to mark it better because their dumb :moon won't!? I guess now I see why it hasn't been marked better and I guess I've been wasting my time trying to encourage asolution:banghead I mean really, what crime are you going to be charged with if you try and mark it better? Seemseveryone wants to come up with excuses why it can't bedone and are scared to do anything that might increase safety and possibly save a life someday, sadsituation:doh


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

It is better to ask forgiveness than permission. plus isn't there something in maritime law that would allow you to mark a wreck... idk just wondering.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

And then somebody will try to tie off to the PVC pipe, pull it out of the bottom, run into another boat because the PVC pipe didn't hold and then who are they gonna sue??

If you are good enough to go out, be good enough to make the trip and come home safe. Quit relying on somebody else to make sure you come home safe.

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

just leave it alone,its amazing the people that want less goverment want them to keep the stupid people safe,the damn thing is on every chart,just dont be stupid and you will be fine.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I doubt PVC polls would hold up in the gulf like they do in the bay. They would probably get washed out after the first storm, but marking it better is a good idea.

I honestly never go on west side of the sea buoy line. If I'm heading west I make sure I go all the way to thefairwell buoy before turing and when I'm running back from the west I make sure I swing way out to the south and then run further east before cutting back into the pass.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *flats stalker (3/11/2010)*just leave it alone,its amazing the people that want less goverment want them to keep the stupid people safe,the damn thing is on every chart,just dont be stupid and you will be fine.






That is Right-on It could be Fenced in, With enough Lights to light two football fields Someone more than one would still find it the hard way.



Learn how to read the Charts!!! This is the best defense.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I agree it?s not marked very well. A bell buoy near the wreck. If you weren?t aware and came ripping through there at low tide and hit the turrets you?re done. However, you should hear that bell buoy and slow down and be aware that danger is nearby.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Capt.Eugene (3/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *flats stalker (3/11/2010)*just leave it alone,its amazing the people that want less goverment want them to keep the stupid people safe,the damn thing is on every chart,just dont be stupid and you will be fine.
> ...


You guys kill me. Like the average recreational boater knows how to read charts. Like the guy here on vacation that rents a boat and takes his family on a nice boat ride while they're here on vacation knows how to read charts. Not everyone is a trained captain like you are. It probably wouldn't be a problem if the buoy marking it wasn't 300 yards off. I'm amazed at the negative attitudes posted here. Instead of presenting a solution you come on here with your high and almighty attitude and just figure anyone that hits itis stupid. I should have put in the original post if you aren't going to contribute towards a positive solution then don't post you negative comments. Geez, the negative comments far out number the positive comments. Sorry I brought it up, just leave it how it is and then call the guy stupid who hits and gets killed :banghead


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Have I been missing the headlines? Several years ago a local charter boat hit the Mass. No doubt booze and strippers were involved (how else do you hit your mailbox). Other than that, I haven't heard of anyone running into it. 



I say it is fine how it is. If your idea of fun is moving to a new area or buying your first boat and running in unfamiliar waters, then you will get what you deserve. 



I don't mean to sound like an ass, but we all know if you have money & are over 18 they will sell you a boat and send you on your way. The safety part is up to you.



Know your limits, know your boats limits, know your water. And bring beer.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The problem with today?s society is that a person attempts to do a good thing and someone still gets injured and now sues the person who tried to do good; and WINS!! Unfortunately this is a fact of life. Personally I don?t want to hang myself out there. I agree that it?s a dangerous spot. I still remember the first time I sped past it; 1995. I have freshwater fished all my life so I wasn?t well versed on buoy information. I remember my eyes got as big as saucers when I saw how close I came to the turrets sticking up out of the water. I was thinking that it was dark I might have hit those and killed myself. I don?t consider my self stupid, I just wasn?t aware of the required knowledge to safely boat in the ocean. Add to this the red tape with trying to get the government?s permission to do anything and most people just say forget it. This is not a scenario where I would do it and ask forgiveness later; I don?t think forgiveness would come. This would have to be a covert op at night to rig up some sort of warning device and if it was anything of value someone would steal it. Don?t know the answer other than start the process through the proper channels and maybe in 2-3 years something would be done. Just my .02.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *69Viking (3/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Capt.Eugene (3/11/2010)*
> ...




+1. Amazing the negative attitudes. Who would guess that with all the wasteful spending the government does you have at least 20 full time bitchers on this forum complaining if you bring up the idea of making something a little safer. Just amazing. Yeah, its on the charts. Leave the buoy alone, and put something else near the wreck. That was my suggestion. 



Where's the beating a dead horse graphic, someone needs to post it.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SaltAddict (3/11/2010)*Have I been missing the headlines? Several years ago a local charter boat hit the Mass. No doubt booze and strippers were involved (how else do you hit your mailbox). Other than that, I haven't heard of anyone running into it.
> 
> I say it is fine how it is. If your idea of fun is moving to a new area or buying your first boat and running in unfamiliar waters, then you will get what you deserve.
> 
> ...


^^^This

People who cannot read a _<U>basic</U>_ chart, gps etc.. have no business driving themselves out into the GOM.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *choppedliver (3/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (3/11/2010)*
> ...




"I wouldn't mind if no one could find a way to get HURT in this world"



But the facts are someone somewhere is getting hurt/killed right now!!No person/persons can control it or fix it.



As far as your bitchers comment Look in the mirror. That was my first post in two or three months This my second.* KMFA* DH!!!



My point was that you can put a seat belt on you may live you may not!!



It has a buoy people should know what it means.



*We have a barge on the inshore side of Fort Morgan It has Buoys,Markers on polls all around it with signs on them people still hit it Go figure. *


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

.[/quote]

"I wouldn't mind if no one could find a way to get HURT in this world"

But the facts are someone somewhere is getting hurt/killed right now!!No person/persons can control it or fix it.

As far as your bitchers comment Look in the mirror. That was my first post in two or three months This my second.* KMFA* DH!!!

My point was that you can put a seat belt on you may live you may not!!

It has a buoy people should know what it means.

*We have a barge on the inshore side of Fort Morgan It has Buoys,Markers on polls all around it with signs on them people still hit it Go figure. *[/quote]

x2:clap


----------

